# 585 Ultra Ride Quality



## CAAD5AL (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello - I know this has been asked before, but digging through the threads with similar questions I can't find an actual answer. Is the ride quality of the 585 Ultra significantly harsher than a 585? I've read everything from "vertical compliance is no different" to "it was way too stiff for me." I'm 5'11, 175 lbs, and looking to upgrade my CAAD5 after years of faithful service to something equally or more responsive but more comfortable on the long haul. For years I've wanted a 585, but where I'm living there's no where to demo them, and now that it's time to pull the trigger there's this Ultra - not sure what to do! I demoed an R3 a couple weeks ago and was very impressed, but I just kind of have my heart set on a look.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Keep your heart set on the LOOK! Coming from a CAAD5; I'd say you will fall into the "vertical compliance is no different" catagory. In other words, you can't go wrong.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no problem...*

I just got a 51cm 585 Ultra after riding a 585 origin for over two seasons. I could tell that the ride was a little harsher ride, using the exact same components on both bikes, but switching from Ksyriums ES wheels to 28H DT Swiss RR 1.1 (PowerTap) wheels more than made up the difference. 

I wouldn't be afraid of the Ultra, if you find a good deal.


----------



## CAAD5AL (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I did find a very good deal and pulled the trigger this morning. I actually really loved my Cannondale, so I imagine the Ultra is going to feel like butter!


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

"but switching from Ksyriums ES wheels to 28H DT Swiss RR 1.1 (PowerTap) wheels more than made up the difference."

Ditto that!

spv


----------

